# Neighbour has complained to the council about me!!



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

As above, I have spoken to the local EHO today about a complaint that someone on our street has made about the noise from my PW and my hoover!!!:doublesho

The lady in question lives on the other side of the street, with 3 large houses and 3 garages between us!! She has been and screamed at me twice in the last 6 weeks about the noise being constant (its not) and claiming I am running a business from home (again I'm not).

As I pointed out, we currently have 4 cars at our house, and I keep the cars for the rest of the family tip top as well. I have not reacted to her and simply told her to go away, she is at least 100 yards away, and nobodyeither side or opposite me has complained.

I spoke to the EHO this morning and he admits that there is not a lot that can be done as its within the times allowed to make noise, and the fact that this woman has already in the past complained about other various things in the street just makes her look like a psycho and has not helped her case.

It continually amazes me the lengths some people will goto to ruin something for someone else. I wont be put off by her, its my hobby and thats what I do in my leisure time, but what a pain in the crevice she is!!!:wall:


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Ask her if she would rather you threw parties until all hours with loads of mates instead:wave:


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

foam the front of her house so she cant see you :lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

just ignore her, she will give up sooner or later


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

jerry318 said:


> Ask her if she would rather you threw parties until all hours with loads of mates instead:wave:


Thats the best thing, the last 3 years they have had parties in the garden in the summer until 3 in the morning!!! Have I said anything?? No, I have just let them get on with it, the gloves are off now!!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

as you say its amazing in what lengths folks go to to upset someone else's life,as hers is more than likely rubbish and that's why most of these sort of folk do that,but rise above it and just keep your cool and if it happens again,start to keep a log of it and make sure you have your mobile and if its got video,use it and tell her that your not starting anything,but your not putting up with her randoms acts of craziness :thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Just do it all the more. If anything that will just wind her up. As you said, as long as your only doing it between reasonable hours then I don't see what your doing wrong. If your not running a business then they cannot prove that and you will be fine. Maybe you should speak to your other neighbours and then all complain about her complaining! lol


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

To play devil's advocate, PW and vacuum's makes a fecking annoying sound and if each weekend you're spending hours and hours washing a vacuuming 4 cars i can see why she's getting a bit pissed off.


----------



## corsaauto (Jun 2, 2009)

the authorities seem to know about her......continue your 'hobby' mate, life is to short!!


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

hallett said:


> foam the front of her house so she cant see you :lol:


LOL, do this :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

woodybeefcake said:


> Just do it all the more. If anything that will just wind her up. As you said, as long as your only doing it between reasonable hours then I don't see what your doing wrong. If your not running a business then they cannot prove that and you will be fine. Maybe you should speak to your other neighbours and then all complain about her complaining! lol


I have since spoken to the other neighbours as I dont want to upset the people living right next to me. They have no issue with it, its only the woman who lives 100 yards away. She has been round every door in the street though trying to get someone else to complain along with her!!!



rmorgan84 said:


> To play devil's advocate, PW and vacuum's makes a fecking annoying sound and if each weekend you're spending hours and hours washing a vacuuming 4 cars i can see why she's getting a bit pissed off.


It is 4 hours over the course of an average weekend in total to be honest. In a street of 40 houses how many hours do you reckon other people are cleaning cars and mowing lawns in a weekend??? Its not just me mate believe me!!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

my nebiours dont mind in fact one neibour always ends up coming round and washing is cheeky sod suppose keeps them happy gets me a bit a work aswell


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Throw her a curve ball and tell her you will give her car a going over. anything for a peaceful life!!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

or tell her to **** off


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

chris l said:


> Throw her a curve ball and tell her you will give her car a going over. anything for a peaceful life!!


Not a bad idea. :detailer:


----------



## rx8passion (May 20, 2009)

Smile and be happy lifes too short to get upset about some Miss Victor Meldrew lol


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> To play devil's advocate, PW and vacuum's makes a fecking annoying sound and if each weekend you're spending hours and hours washing a vacuuming 4 cars i can see why she's getting a bit pissed off.


I agree, as many know I am a Victor and could well be that neighbour. Last week I was going to pressure wash the rear patio, neighbours next door were sitting outside enjoying the sun with a bottle of wine so I thought better of it and did it another day, give and take is what it's all about and as for comments to do it all the more to wind them up really puts DW members in a very bad light.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

yea complain to the police about her parties and say you witnessed drug taking that will shut them down!!!!


----------



## jack_davey (Aug 13, 2008)

I cant believe this!

I would tell her to find something better to do! I think some people are just bitter and twisted and just like complaining and ruining things for others!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

guys - I see its frustrating, but deliberately making it worse isnt going to help is it.

I get knarked off when one of my neighbours always mows his lawns at sunday tea time all summer long, at exactly the sort of time I want to sit in the garden and have a BBQ or whatever. Is he unreasonable, should I shout and swear at him?

All the threads on here talking about peoples attitudes etc and how could people be so unreasonable when its something to do with your cars, yet somebody who's fed up with 25% of their weekend daytimes (4 hours of about 16 hours daytime sat and sun) being spoiled by machine noise is a out of order????

Maybe someone in her house works nights?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The chances are you have nothing to worry about, if the council did take action they would place a noise meter at your neighbours house which as you say is 100 yards away so the decibal level will be within an acceptable limit. However as I am experiencing at the moment and have done for nearly two years even the drone of a far off machine can be annoying. I live a similar distance to a Pizza Hut and they have an outside refridgerator which makes a low vibrating noise off an on 24 hours a day, when I'm in bed it really bugs me, had the council round but it's not loud enough to take any action.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Telling her to go away, you've done the right thing.

Carry on chap!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

So many people these days get so wound up about noise it makes me laugh! I live opposite a dual carriageway and all summer long, ridiculously loud bikes are flying up and down at well over 100mph but we just deal with it, even of a night when I'm trying to get to sleep there are loud cars going past to go to Hams Hall. I used to work at an airport and learned to sleep through planes taking off!

Infact, the other night the bikes going past were so loud that people I was playing Call of Duty with on my 360 could hear them through my mic which I was wearing! :lol:


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

who the **** does she think she is. Tell her to do one mate. Dont be intimidated by her. I'd make even more noise and look at her straight in the eyes.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I suppose we mellow with age and to an extent we probably have some keyboard warriors on here, the type that act all tough but wouldn't come up and say anything to you at a meet 

There is no point in making enemies of people in life, even if they are being unreasonable. I'm sure you don't want to wake up one morning and find a brick through one of your car windows or some scratches. I do think petty arguments can lead to things like this happening, it isnt acceptable, but if it were me I'd be trying to make peace with my neighbour.

Go and talk to her, outline that you don't want to create an issue and that you will limit your car cleaning to certain times of the day on certain days of the week. Hell this could be outlining exactly what you do anyway, but you can win people over by making them feel like you are listening to them.

She may not respond, but at least you have tried and she cannot expect anything more than that.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

I think that the OP should host a DW meet at his house - give her something to complain about :lol:


----------



## dbaillie (Apr 6, 2009)

i had the same problem with my neighbour over cars my mates would drive up toot the horn 1 or 2 times then a would go out then ma other mate had a set of caratchi horns well this just made him go fukin mental.was cleaning the car on sunday at about 3 then he came marchin rite in nearly rippd the gate off shoutin uz tryin tae set me off my head am like what uyou talkin about they ****in horns ya basta and that steam cleaner a said get your self to **** you prick. so a turned away tae turn the tap off then wallop rite on the back ae the head a punch so a turnd round and punched *** out him so now an charged for self defence so all i would say is ignore her its not worth it.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

She sounds like a right old bat and totally unreasonable. Sounds as though the council will just appease here but generally fob her off as she's a pain in the ar$e. 

An ex of mine's parents had problems with their neighbours due to parking. It was a private drive but each had their own allocated driveway. Their neighbours took exception to the fact that they had four cars and that it 'looked like a carpark'. 

Also that the back wheels of one of their cars went over onto the public area although not blocking anything.

It got far enough to go to court though but they were laughed out pretty much and had to pay the costs of all those involved. This was the same family who went round and moaned at people for painting their front doors different colours because they believed it ruined the look of the area!! WTF!! 

Some people are pathetic.


----------



## fleagala (Apr 18, 2009)

dbaillie said:


> i had the same problem with my neighbour over cars my mates would drive up toot the horn 1 or 2 times then a would go out then ma other mate had a set of caratchi horns well this just made him go fukin mental.was cleaning the car on sunday at about 3 then he came marchin rite in nearly rippd the gate off shoutin uz tryin tae set me off my head am like what uyou talkin about they ****in horns ya basta and that steam cleaner a said get your self to **** you prick. so a turned away tae turn the tap off then wallop rite on the back ae the head a punch so a turnd round and punched *** out him so now an charged for self defence so all i would say is ignore her its not worth it.


what language are you speaking in :wall:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

fleagala said:


> what language are you speaking in :wall:


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

puredeadbrilliant

What a fud!


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

dbaillie said:


> i had the same problem with my neighbour over cars my mates would drive up toot the horn 1 or 2 times then a would go out then ma other mate had a set of caratchi horns well this just made him go fukin mental.was cleaning the car on sunday at about 3 then he came marchin rite in nearly rippd the gate off shoutin uz tryin tae set me off my head am like what uyou talkin about they ****in horns ya basta and that steam cleaner a said get your self to **** you prick. so a turned away tae turn the tap off then wallop rite on the back ae the head a punch so a turnd round and punched *** out him so now an charged for self defence so all i would say is ignore her its not worth it.


that a joke ?:doublesho


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

S500 said:


> I agree, as many know I am a Victor and could well be that neighbour. Last week I was going to pressure wash the rear patio, neighbours next door were sitting outside enjoying the sun with a bottle of wine so I thought better of it and did it another day, give and take is what it's all about and as for comments to do it all the more to wind them up really puts DW members in a very bad light.


yeah it's all about common courtesy, a few weekends ago i went out in the morning and got home about 10pm, went outside to get my towels off the line and they were gone so i was a bit 

About 10 mins later the door bell went and my neighbour was at the door with my towels, she said they had a BBQ about 7pm and didn't want to get the towels smokey so she let herself in to the garden via the side gate checked the towels were dry, took them in to her house.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> About 10 mins later the door bell went and my neighbour was at the door with my towels, she said they had a BBQ about 7pm and didn't want to get the towels smokey so she let herself in to the garden via the side gate checked the towels were dry, took them in to her house.


Wow you cant' ask for more than that really!!

Have to say my neighbours don't worry when I'm washing the car, thats at least once a week although I do try not to be too early on the weekends.

It is all give an take, we share the driveway between the houses to our garages. I park my Lupo outside my garage which blocks theirs. They don't mind as they don't use theirs and have off road parking at the front.

But we've offerend them our spaces outside the house when we're away as they have 3 car one on the road. Makes sense and they don't mind mine being 'in the way', so to speak. :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

dbaillie said:


> i had the same problem with my neighbour over cars my mates would drive up toot the horn 1 or 2 times then a would go out then ma other mate had a set of caratchi horns well this just made him go fukin mental.was cleaning the car on sunday at about 3 then he came marchin rite in nearly rippd the gate off shoutin uz tryin tae set me off my head am like what uyou talkin about they ****in horns ya basta and that steam cleaner a said get your self to **** you prick. so a turned away tae turn the tap off then wallop rite on the back ae the head a punch so a turnd round and punched *** out him so now an charged for self defence so all i would say is ignore her its not worth it.


Now that was just a noise...

/ Alan Partridge


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

You all have a point, the point remains is that she is 100 yards away!!! On average the PW will run to foam the car, so 3 minutes, then a further 5 minutes to rinse the foam off, I rinse after washing it with the open end of the hose, so that dont make any noise does it???

We have 2 kids and a labrador so the wifes car can take 30 minutes to hoover, as I am the only one in my car most of the time all it gets is a quick 5 minute hoover, so to be honest the daft bat has nowt to complain about really.

Fair enough the polisher can go on for longer, but I have only machined one car in the last 8 weeks and that was Shucks off here and he did his own!!!

I do not want to fall out with anyone over something as silly as this, its just the brass neck of the woman complaining to the council about something that happens in every street in Britain every weekend that has surprised me!!!

I have even been looking at getting a different PW, a quieter one just to keep the peace. If I do a car for anyone I do try to do it at their own home out of consideration for my neighbours as our street is quite tight for parking on weekends. I am just so angry that someone can impact on someone elses life in this way with one phone call!!!

The EHO I spoke to yesterday was great, he gave me some pointers to what is reasonable, and he agrees that what I m doing is more than fair, and I emailed my reply to him from my works email to prove that I am not running a business from home. 

The vehicle count will be halved by the end of the month anyway, as the company car goes back and I have sold my Vectra, so then it will be only 3 hours per weekend!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> yeah it's all about common courtesy, a few weekends ago i went out in the morning and got home about 10pm, went outside to get my towels off the line and they were gone so i was a bit
> 
> About 10 mins later the door bell went and my neighbour was at the door with my towels, she said they had a BBQ about 7pm and didn't want to get the towels smokey so she let herself in to the garden via the side gate checked the towels were dry, took them in to her house.


good neighbours are worth their weight in gold - we're lucky that we also have great neighbours and hopefully they think the same


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

dbaillie said:


> i had the same problem with my neighbour over cars my mates would drive up toot the horn 1 or 2 times then a would go out then ma other mate had a set of caratchi horns well this just made him go fukin mental.was cleaning the car on sunday at about 3 then he came marchin rite in nearly rippd the gate off shoutin uz tryin tae set me off my head am like what uyou talkin about they ****in horns ya basta and that steam cleaner a said get your self to **** you prick. so a turned away tae turn the tap off then wallop rite on the back ae the head a punch so a turnd round and punched *** out him so now an charged for self defence so all i would say is ignore her its not worth it.


Just to let you know your mates were breaking the highway code.


> 112
> The horn. Use only while your vehicle is moving and you need to warn other road users of your presence. Never sound your horn aggressively. You MUST NOT use your horn
> 
> while stationary on the road
> ...


So the guy moaning was within his rights to complain, Taxi's annoy the hell out of me using their horn to inform customers they are outside. A family near my Gran use their horn to say "I'm home" as they approach or "Goodbye" as they leave.


----------



## Million_S (Jan 23, 2009)

Its crazy the things that set people off.....I thought I had it bad and all I have are neighbours to one side that all ways waste no time in sarcastic comments along the lines of "you'll wash it away" which was fine in the beginning...to more recently "washing your girlfriend again are you? or you spend more time washing that flippin thing than driving it" and loads of others.

It got to the point where my retorts were personal to their cars so now I have a situation where I try and do most of my stuff when they are not around. It is starting to be a pain in the butt.....but at least they havnt complained to the council etc etc....as someone mentioned, or not sure if i missed it have you spoken to her to see if there is a middle ground?


----------



## Tyson (Jul 7, 2009)

Lol... That gave me a good chuckle this morning! Flippin' ell!

Probably jealous of your 4 extremely clean cars! Just hope she doesn't do anything to them!

Tys.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

I think the thing to do is get the old dear round and have a chat, explain that you have had EHO and they can't find fault but offer to do something different. If she can't be reasonable then say sorry but you'll continue as normal. 

I'm lucky in that I only have one neighbour who is rarley at the house (single bloke) and the next neighbour down likes to see everything "respectable" so keeping the cars clean and garden tidy doesnt bother him as he sees it as improving the area.


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

Forgive any ignorance as I have not read all the responses. I deal wit this sort of thing on a regular basis and can confirm that if you are true to your word and are not running a business you have nothing to fear. LA EHO's by teh very title get embroiled in all sorts of domestic problems when in reality all they want todo is what they have been trained for.

Contact me off piste if you require any legal support.

Charley


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

hallett said:


> foam the front of her house so she cant see you :lol:


lmao!! :lol:

Honestly though, you need to have a chat with her, try and sort things out.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Do the karcher PW song lol


----------



## ZedFour (May 6, 2008)

MatrixGuy said:


> lmao!! :lol:
> 
> Honestly though, you need to have a chat with her, try and sort things out.


Couldn't agree more...she may well be a moaning old bat, but you might just be hoovering during her favourite radio programme or something else she looks forward to all week.

Have a friendly word with her, remembering to smile a lot and see if there is a specific time that affects her and agree to try and avoid it.

By talking to her you will quickly find out if she is reasonable or not. If she is, you both get on with your lives feeling a bit better. If not, I'm afraid you'll have to put up with the grief...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

tell her to **** off, the nosy c*w!! :wall:
most hoovers and PW's aren't very noisy imo, and she does'nt even live right next to you anyway


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

Yep tell her to fook off and think about a getting a generator to power the halogens instead of extension cable , if only your cars then not a problem.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

LOL I've enjoyed the replies on here so far and as much as I'd like to kick the ol girl in the box, I'd try and speak to her, or maybe put a car or something between her and the machine you are using "help dead'en the sound a bit" and dont start early in the morning as she may have had a skinfull the night before and your waking her to the hang over!!LOL been there had that!! pigging lawn mowers!!!LOL


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Did the EHO tell you who had complained or did you guess!??


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i agree about good neighbours

i dont really know mine, but we are polite to each other, and they dont complaing hwen i was 3 cars on a sunday morning 

now the neighbour behind me is a complete fu(king tool, but luckily he cant see what i do on my drive, else he'd probably complain


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I had a neighbour like this when I was about 16. I was very in to airguns at the time and she ALWAYS complained about the noise (which wasn't much with a decent silencer!). After some "routine" complaints she phoned the police and made a story up about me taking a pot shot at her whilst she was stood at her bedroom window and the pellet bouncing off the glass... Anyway, the cops came around and noticed the 20 foot tree in our back garden which completely obscured her house and they were then shown a £1000 air rifle which would, in reality, have easily shot right through her window - The look on the PC's face said it all when he left... Needless to say I didn't hear anything about it after that!

Come to think of it, EH were also contacted about our dog barking by the same neighbour... I think the moral of the story is that some people are just complete 5hits and I very much doubt that you'll be able to get through to her...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Did the EHO tell you who had complained or did you guess!??


It was fairly obvious to be honest, as she is the only one that has been down shouting the odds. I have been out and cleaned the hire car tonight when I cam in from work and she was in her garden, I timed how long the PW ran for, and in total with the foam and then the rinse it was 7 minutes, and I rinse after washing with the open end of the hose so no noise off that.

So even if I do all 4 in one session that is a total of 28 minutes approx in 6 hours, that is not unreasonable. If 6 neighbours cut their grass it will be longer and noisier than that in 6 hours.

I am simply going to continue going about my normal routine as I always have, as for finding middle ground I tried to reason with her last weekend, but as she pointed out she likes to enjoy time in her garden all weekend and I am disturbing her all the time!!! So if that the case a time suitable to her will then fall within times that will disturb other neighbours with kids that are closer to us.

I am determined to be the bigger person on this and I wont be getting embroiled in any feuds with anyone over something so trivial, at the end of the day 3 of the cars stand out on the drive so are exposed to potential damage if it escalates. However if she persists I may report the caravan that has been parked on her drive for the last 2 years and is slowly rotting away!!!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

good job she is not living next door to me


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> good job she is not living next door to me


I may have to invest in one of them!!!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The one thing this thread has taught me is living in a street of complaining neighbours is far more civilised than living in a street of people telling me to foxtrot oscar when I wish to air my views whether they be valid or not.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Syd, I hate it when leaves get under the bonnet too but I usually just pick them out.


----------



## CEE'Dinglyclean (Jul 4, 2009)

rmorgan84 said:


> To play devil's advocate, PW and vacuum's makes a fecking annoying sound and if each weekend you're spending hours and hours washing a vacuuming 4 cars i can see why she's getting a bit pissed off.


Oops what I wanted to say was valid on page 1 of this thread


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

hallett said:


> foam the front of her house so she cant see you :lol:


ASBO family across the street shouted out the window - 'it's nae a lambo!!' out the window and threw an empty tennants tin at me so i aimed my hose through the window of their car, i can remember hearing something like..

"****! go! fcukin go go!"


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I work nights, I live in a terraced cottage and I also have a neighbour who washes a car with a pressure washer. We also have about a dozen kids who congregate in our close and player anything from football to taking over Iraq with biological weapons. 

However, I'm rarely ever disturbed by any of this and thinking back I can't remember being woken by any of it. The only time I can remember was when my direct neighbour brought home his Ducati for the first time. But then that thing makes the house shake.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Ahh but being woken up to the sweet rumble of a Ducati was surely worth it, no?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I never have any problems from anyone where we live, i dont take the p*ss though, but mainly i get people stopping and chatting about how clean the cars are.... think they really want to ask if i would do theirs but bottle it.

If i did i would take it easy or offer to give their car a once over every few months, its not worth the hassle.

A neighbour works nights as a mid wife and if i see the curtains closed put off what im doing for an hour or so. I would never start anything till 11am on a weekend anyway..

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

rtjc said:


> Ahh but being woken up to the sweet rumble of a Ducati was surely worth it, no?


I thought it was another earthquake so I was preparing to dive under the bed :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Million_S said:


> Its crazy the things that set people off.....I thought I had it bad and all I have are neighbours to one side that all ways waste no time in sarcastic comments along the lines of "you'll wash it away" which was fine in the beginning...to more recently *"washing your girlfriend again are you? or you spend more time washing that flippin thing than driving it" and loads of others*.
> 
> It got to the point where my retorts were personal to their cars so now I have a situation where I try and do most of my stuff when they are not around. It is starting to be a pain in the butt.....but at least they havnt complained to the council etc etc....as someone mentioned, or not sure if i missed it have you spoken to her to see if there is a middle ground?


i'd have taken that as a compliment


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

millns84 said:


> I had a neighbour like this when I was about 16. I was very in to airguns at the time and she ALWAYS complained about the noise (which wasn't much with a decent silencer!). After some "routine" complaints she phoned the police and made a story up about me taking a pot shot at her whilst she was stood at her bedroom window and the pellet bouncing off the glass... Anyway, the cops came around and noticed the 20 foot tree in our back garden which completely obscured her house and they were then shown a £1000 air rifle which would, in reality, have easily shot right through her window - The look on the PC's face said it all when he left... Needless to say I didn't hear anything about it after that!
> 
> Come to think of it, EH were also contacted about our dog barking by the same neighbour... I think the moral of the story is that some people are just complete 5hits and I very much doubt that you'll be able to get through to her...


Oh i have had the same first time was armed response :lol: then the local top brass down to normal PC's most were ok just 2 young WPC's who didn't know the law trying to scare me......... got the last laugh on them...

the final straw was when i was working on my old mans car got a bit of hammering on the gate with shouts of "police can you open the gate please"and 2 coppers were stud there got the usual "can we look back way?"

invite them in

"yes this is the house..."

"do you have an air rifle?"

"yes"

"where is it?

"up stairs why?"

"you been firing it"

"nope been working on the car" pointing at the car with the wheels off and pads on the floor

"someones reported you for shooting an air gun out of the window upstairs"

"oh again must be the 8th or 9th visit i have had"

then the penny dropped

wheel off with windy gun...

discoect windny gun.... POP

fit air ratchet

remove air ratchet POP

blow gun off POP

and so on.....

explained and demonstrated the noise it made

told them i was fed up of the complainant ( i know who it was having seen the police officer in the back garden of the complainant after one incident)

looking up at my room every time i open the window and they agreed to "have a word"

:wall:

oh and i was doing nothing wrong with the air rifle........ since bought a proper metal pellet catcher which makes a real row far more noise than the bale of compost i used to pin the target to.. :devil:


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

This thread reminds me of my street, Ive had numerous visits from local police and even CID looking for stolen cars.

I still in a fairly affluent area which is very quiet which isnt helped by the fact i have an Accord type r that is quite loud and older sister also has a polo which is loud. In the drive sits my type r, my sisters polo, my mums m sport then various other cars for various reasons whether they be my customers cars or just cars ive bought cheap.

When cid visited they explained a neighbour had called crimestoppers saying i had stolen cars at my house. I could kinda see their point to be fair, a Type R stripped with no engine or wheels or number plates, a civic jordan with a smashed passenger window due to accident damage on the n/s also with no plates and then my sisters polo fresh back from bodyshop with no plates yet!

They usually come up now, ask me what im doing then dissapear or occasionally I'll get pc powertrip trying to intimdate me etc etc. Im comtemplating putting in a harrassment claim atm.


----------



## ae82mad (May 7, 2009)

dbaillie said:


> i had the same problem with my neighbour over cars my mates would drive up toot the horn 1 or 2 times then a would go out then ma other mate had a set of caratchi horns well this just made him go fukin mental.was cleaning the car on sunday at about 3 then he came marchin rite in nearly rippd the gate off shoutin uz tryin tae set me off my head am like what uyou talkin about they ****in horns ya basta and that steam cleaner a said get your self to **** you prick. so a turned away tae turn the tap off then wallop rite on the back ae the head a punch so a turnd round and punched *** out him so now an charged for self defence so all i would say is ignore her its not worth it.


Sorry,Didnt understand a word of that pal


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

ae82mad said:


> Sorry,Didnt understand a word of that pal


X2 I think it's in Welsh!!


----------



## ae82mad (May 7, 2009)

Get yourself a Henry..silent....


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

ae82mad said:


> Sorry,Didnt understand a word of that pal


you have had nearly two months to work it out


----------



## Roy47 (Apr 14, 2008)

No way is that WELSH we talks proper we do :thumb:

It's more like chavtastic talk :lol:


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

i keep my PW permanently bolted and chained inside a small plastic shed type container bolted to the side of my house at the end of my drive, I`ve permanently ran a water hose and power to it and it`s protected on it`s own zone of the house alarm. the container is only about 2 feet tall, 6 feet wide and 2 feet deep, but it`s big enough for the pw laid horizontally, the lance and hose, foam lance and my chemicals. with a 20m hose it`s great, instead of spendin half an hour getting the pw out, the hose and mains extension out and setting it all up then having to tidy it all away agin I`m ready to go in 30 seconds and the long hose means i can take the lance right out to the street. The only thing to watch is i have to make sure theres no water left in the pw if it`s close to freezing. 
The reason I`m telling you this is one of the side effects of this setup is the pw is much quieter now, the noise is way less than half as much, I was worried about heat build up in the container but it isnt a problem at all, nice and cool in there even after doing 5 cars, a van and cleaning the moss and slime off the drive. 
Maybe this would help?


----------

